# S2 SD tivos rebooting ????



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

All 4 of my series 2 SD directivos have been randon rebooting since yesterday, Anybody else seeing this problem? All are running v6.4.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

How is your signal strength? This generation of DTiVo is known to reboot if the signal goes low.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I do not have those receivers but I did have that same problem.
I have all 3 of my HD receivers plugged into a Monster Power Center model HDP2400.
I thought the receiver was causing the power center to reboot so I plugged the receivers directly into the wall. They both still shut down at random times and not all 3 at once.
I felt like it was stupid but would not hurt if I put a UPS in the line. I got one for each unit when they were on sale about 6 weeks ago. I plugged them into the wall and the power center into the ups. I also put the receivers back into the power center.
I have not had a reset since.
I do hear a click quite often that comes from the UPS. It is about as often as the receiver used to reset.
Yeah ! no more reboots of 8 to 10 minutes each time.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

My HR10-250 just rebooted about an hour ago. I was changing channels and it just rebooted..


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Signals are in the 90-100s, All are already on different UPS backup power units with 4 month old batteries, first time I noticed was yesterday 12:55pm eastern and just happened again today on some receivers at exact same time, also happened yesterday at 5:55pm and 7:55pm on different receivers and some rebooted again this morning aparently at 8:?? am. the 55 minutes after the hour seems strange, I know they are dropping an EPG steam and just wonder if this is the effect on these type units. Hopefully some one else is still using these and will comment about what they are experiencing.

Also trying to figure out if it is only happening when one of the two tuners is tuned to a local channel.


----------



## mjbav (Oct 25, 2007)

My hr10-250 has been doing the same thing the last 2 days. I only use it for OTA channels. I was worried it might be failing.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Just happened second day in a row at 7:55pm and I wasn't watching or recording a local channel at the time.

So I have one receiver that is now rebooting everyday at 7:55pm and another that reboots everyday at 12:55pm. Another also reboots at 5:55pm yesterday.

mjbav, is yours happening at 50 to 55 after the hour?


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Rebooted same time again this morning around 8am.


----------



## mjbav (Oct 25, 2007)

It doesnt seem to be but I will try to pay attention this weekend.



RMichals said:


> mjbav, is yours happening at 50 to 55 after the hour?


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Another rebooted today at 2:25pm


----------



## mjbav (Oct 25, 2007)

I was gone around that time but I see mine did reboot sometime as well.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

So I don't need to call Pacific Gas and Electric.

Two S4040Rs running 6.4A.

Several times on one unit yesterday. So connected second unit. Both re-booted at same time in late afternoon. Removed first unit. Second unit re-booted one or more times in evening.

Today unit on ~10:45 PST. Re-booted at 12:39:55 PST (atomic clock) and again at 2:52:55 PST.

First unit purchased 7/6/04 so this isn't my first encounter with Powering Up.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

"2:52:55 PST" 

Mine rebooted at about the same time 5:53 Eastern


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Also being reported at Tivo Community here ....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=495885

I'll check with my DirecTV sources. Usually this problem is caused by problems in the Guide Data stream.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone posted this on the other site regarding their series 1 dsr6000 directv tivo rebooting, at the time of reboot logs the following regarding APG adavnced program guide.

Nov 8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReaderThread <126> died due to signal 11
Nov 8 13:56:21 (none) ApgReaderThread[126]: NIP 0x1a5a450 link 0x1a5bb7c ctr 27585240


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Some else also posted for the series 2

Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <225>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11

Again with the APG APG advanced program guide


----------



## billsnj (Aug 24, 2011)

Config - two SD HDVR's Hughes & Mfg 100 Series 2 - (Signal Strength 95+)
Both DVR's began to do random reboots approx 4/5 days ago. I have seen them reboot in the morning, afternoon and evening. Yesterday I did a manual system RESTART on both at 5PM - one of the units reboot about 3 hours later while I was watching a football game. One of the units has an upgraded hard drive (2010).
NOTE: There was a very similar problem about 2 years ago. It began in late September/October and lasted about a month. The problem was with the SOFTWARE and a FIX was issued.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

My Philips DSR704 has also been rebooting over the past several days.


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

My DSR6000 (S1) is rebooting a couple times a day since late last week.

Normally it goes months and months without a reboot.

The logs mention "Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader"


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

One rebooted at 7:25 pm eastern, and then the same receiver again at 8:25 pm and a second receiver rebooted around the same time 8:25 pm. Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## CaHwyGuy (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll note we've been seeing the same problem -- rebooting of our Samsung SIR 4080R. We brought the unit to Weaknees thinking it might be a disk failure (we've had occasional pixelation, and given the unit is 8 years old...), but there are no disk or tuner problems. They indicated they've been getting a load of units in during the last two weeks with rebooting problems, and they believe it is a DirecTV problem.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

Third time today just now. Two, three yesterday. 2007 all over again. Roughly.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

Did it again at 3:48 PST.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like directv is going to let this issue slide, just got a call tonight and they want to blame it on power issues or the hardware being so old. They can't accept that everybodies boxes are rebooting suddenly all starting on the same date and around 25 and 55 after the hour. Seems like there is no one to even speak to that is familir with the SD directv tivo product line.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

RMichals said:


> Looks like directv is going to let this issue slide, just got a call tonight and they want to blame it on power issues or the hardware being so old. They can't accept that everybodies boxes are rebooting suddenly all starting on the same date and around 25 and 55 after the hour. Seems like there is no one to even speak to that is familir with the SD directv tivo product line.


It's a bit premature to jump to that conclusion. It's quite possible they don't yet know the cause.


----------



## bs03 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just wanted to mention that everyone should call or email DirecTV. If we don't complain enough, it will be swept under the rug.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Time to upgrade maybe?


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

Perhaps. It's frustrating if D* is doing this change to the guide data hoping to drive people to dump their Tivos, or more likely, NWF --- Not Worth Fixing.

I'm starting to get pissed the more I think about these reboots along with the frequent Nomad not authorized problems.

It's too much to acknowledge an issue, because the next step is fixing it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually I just got a message from DIRECTV that they are actively looking into this issue. Anything that you can say about the issue here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

That is great news Stuart, thanks for posting.

The guys at tivocommunity have swapped hard drives and were able to read log files pertaining to the issue.

Thread below:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=495885

Logfile posted by ESPalmer of tivocommunity.com (Thanks ESPalmer)
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: build b-6-4-prod @299218 2008.05.08-0010 release-mips [] 
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: pack 6.4a-01-2 
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Nov 12 01:52:36 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
*Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: 0x00bf6a90 0x010fef4c 0x010e95cc 0x00bebc54 0x00beabc4 0x00bee42c 0x00bee260 0x00bed6d8 0x00bed624 0x02a3c41c 0x02a3b978 
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread ApgReader <225>: unexpected signal 11
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 11
Nov 12 01:52:37 (none) Thread ApgReader[225]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system*

I added the emphasis.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine seem to specifically reboot at around either 5:55pm or 7:55pm eastern for the first few days of this saga, also at 8:25 am or pm since, in the past I would always get a service message about a free preview or something coming up, like around 7:55pm a new message is pushed down through satellite to my box. During this weekend one box went 18 hrs with no reboots during that time it did succesfully receive three directv programming messages. The rest of the week before and since it is rebooting 3 - 4 times a day and no messages are coming down the pike, Coincidence, Perhaps?

My main suspects are the time change / guide shifting an hour, corrupt programming messages push, guide data problem or even a bad channel logo push. 

It's just strange that I always used to get a message about a free preview around 8pm.

I also disconnected another receiver from the satellite signal and left it powered, it did not reboot during this entire 24 hrs, I then reconnected satellite signal and within 3-4 hrs reboot. Coincidence?

I don't think it really requires new software, just a determination to figure out what directv has started or stopped doing that the software does not like since last week 11/7-8/12.

We have heard here that directv is dropping the guide data that runs the non APG receivers (not the same as non RID since dsr-6000 exists), series 1 & 2 directv tivos are supposed to be APG but perhaps they have dropped a APG stream that the receiver is looking for.

APG= Advanced programming guide

Does any one have a clue what a signal 11 is besides the trigger for the reboot, Could it be an incoming message?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

IIRC, signal 11 is an out of memory error.


----------



## chuckg (Sep 15, 2007)

Power on (I power them down overnight) around 1:30 PST. 5:04:30 PST re-boot. Just one unit. Other is waiting on the shelf until needed.

4:45 and back on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RMichals said:


> ...
> We have heard here that directv is dropping the guide data that runs the non APG receivers (not the same as non RID since dsr-6000 exists), series 1 & 2 directv tivos are supposed to be APG but perhaps they have dropped a APG stream that the receiver is looking for.
> 
> APG= Advanced programming guide
> ...


*It cannot be APG*, as it's main source of system info/tables for all new D and R and H and HR receivers/DVRs [PIDs 0x0800 and up].

Ceasing part is related to MPG 
(PIDs 0x0500+ up to 0x0800)


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Diana C said:


> IIRC, signal 11 is an out of memory error.


Thanks I googled linux signal 11 error for more info. Just wonder what the heck they could be triggering to suddenly cause this to start.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

Reboot 11/15/12 8:15 am CST.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

RMichals said:


> ...Just wonder what the heck they could be triggering to suddenly cause this to start.


Starting on 11/10 my kernel log starts showing hundreds of audio sync errors, which are absent from the prior log.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It sounds more and more as someone testing patience of owners the old devices, who did drop a monkey wrench and watching ...


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

volkl said:


> Reboot 11/15/12 8:15 am CST.


Reboot here at 6:10 am EST. I reset all my logs last night and my kernel log is over 200K in just 12 hours.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Reboot 3:55 am and then again 2:25 pm on one receiver, not checking the other directivos.


----------



## billsnj (Aug 24, 2011)

My config - 2 Series 2 TIVO DVR's one with a upgradedHD 2010 the other has a standard HD. 

Both continue to do random reboots. 

Latest was at 6:48 PM EST - the unit with the upgraded HD 
Approx. 7:02 PM EST the other unit rebooted 
Called Directv CS they claim they have noknowledge of this issue.


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

There are more reports over at the TiVo forums: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=495885 .


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Reboot 3:25 am this morning compared to 3:55 am yesterday, so will my next reboot be at 1:55pm? Stay tuned.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

RMichals said:


> Reboot 3:25 am this morning compared to 3:55 am yesterday, so will my next reboot be at 1:55pm? Stay tuned.


12:55pm reboot


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

And then reboot again at 1:58 pm on the same receiver only 3 minutes later then predicted by pattern.
Yesterday afternoon reboot was around 2:25 pm so there seems to be this pattern that moves 30 minutes earlier each day.


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

I rebooted at 
Nov 15 17:22:41, Nov 15 19:59:48, Nov 15 22:30:18

Nov 16 03:27:13, Nov 16 10:48:17, Nov 16 13:24:51

Nov 17 01:26:22, Nov 17 03:02:50, Nov 17 06:36:10, Nov 17 09:08:49, Nov 17 17:02:18, Nov 17 22:23:35

Nov 18 03:21:50, Nov 18 04:53:11, * ,Nov 18 20:55

Nov 19 02:54:59, Nov 19 04:52:55, Nov 19 05:56:07, Nov 19 09:59:27, Nov 19 10:48:59, Nov 19 14:56:11, Nov 19 15:48:10, Nov 19 16:41:49, Nov 19 21:27:22

Nov 20 00:59:51, Nov 20 01:49:31, Nov 20 02:57:55, Nov 20 03:27:59, Nov 20 03:58:03, Nov 20 04:28:02, Nov 20 04:58:02, Nov 20 05:28:04, Nov 20 05:57:59, Nov 20 06:27:56, Nov 20 06:57:53, Nov 20 07:27:51, Nov 20 07:57:55

Those are times in UTC, so subtract 7 hours for local time.


* Missing data. Logs rotated twice during this time and I don't have data. 

DSR6000


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Both our series 2 Samsung's have been rebooting at least twice a day between 8:30am-9:00am and between 3:00-4:00pm for a week... my son thinks it's rebooting more often than that.

Every time our units reboot the screen says something about not being able to retrieve the latest guide info but during the normal updates between 2:30-3:30 in the morning they always say "Successful".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Reading the posts as epitaphs on graves ...


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

????


Are they reading this, within 3 minutes of typing I had a reboot at 10:25pm


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Until I found this message thread, I thought it was something wrong with my dish and/or coax connections

Two HR10-250 receivers and one R10 are all restarting... started about a week ago

Really irritating... making me think about updating to HD equipment


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

So lets review, in the last 19hrs on a single receiver that I checked;

3:25am 
12:55pm
1:55pm
5:55pm
8:25pm
10:25pm
1:25am

All my other receivers are rebooting too just don't keep track on those other then hearing about it.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Same problem here

My 1st HR10-250 would forget that it had a valid account AND it would restart
My 2nd HR10-250 (from closet reserve) never lost the account, but it DID restart
My R10 (final closet reserve) never lost the account, but it DOES restart

I was actually looking for information on the THR22 DTivo, when I found this message thread about "all over" restarts with SD equipment

Since my two HR23 receivers have not had any problems, I am now concluding that the problem is not with my equipment... but is a problem with a malformed data stream from DTV

If DTV is not able, or willing, to fix the current problem, I may just have to find out if they have a "special" to replace my HR10-250 with an HD DVR... when I upgraded to HD service almost 3 years ago, I got new dish and two HR23 boxes at no cost because DTV had a special going on... I did, of course, have to commit to the usual 2 years of service, but since I've been a customer since 1995 and have NO interest in leaving DTV, another 2 years was a "no price" deal for me to get HD service

Anyway, I no longer think the problem is at my end, due to this discussion


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

I just talked to "Terri" in tech support... she checked for me, and said the "engineers know about the problem, and are working on a fix"

She said, from what she read, that a software update was going to be the fix


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

With Thanksgiving coming up I don't think we will be seeing anything this week, Today I have had like 8 reboots so far on each box about double the amount just 2 days ago.


----------



## tdfxman (Nov 14, 2012)

CaHwyGuy said:


> I'll note we've been seeing the same problem -- rebooting of our Samsung SIR 4080R. We brought the unit to Weaknees thinking it might be a disk failure (we've had occasional pixelation, and given the unit is 8 years old...), but there are no disk or tuner problems. They indicated they've been getting a load of units in during the last two weeks with rebooting problems, and they believe it is a DirecTV problem.


Wow, ours has been doing this as well lately. I just saw this thread.

We are getting pixalation on our s4080r and decided maybe it is time to go HD and reset prices. Interesting to see this is a bigger issue than our old 6 year old box, which until lately has been perfect.


----------



## biker (Mar 6, 2007)

Three reboots tonight!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG ! Can you watch it ? Or there is no more life without TV ?


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

RMichals said:


> With Thanksgiving coming up I don't think we will be seeing anything this week, Today I have had like 8 reboots so far on each box about double the amount just 2 days ago.


I have to agree the reboots are getting far worse I started with maybe 2 a day on each box but now several times a day. I had programs set to record Friday evening 7-10 and it rebooted on all three programs so now it's starting to get irritating.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

I wonder if D* will have this fixed before CES?

Any opinions on whether we should disconnect the receivers until a fix is introduced or not? I believe some have said the rebooting is not hard on the hard disk because it does not spin down the drive.

I've left mine connected.

I could handle it with 4-5 reboots a day, but the reboots have intensified dramatically.

D* needs a better deal than they currently have for switching receivers. I don't want to pay for a HDTivo, and I don't want one of their SD DVRs.

The protection plan doesn't help unless you are willing to accept non-Tivo dvr.

Any guess on how many subscribers are effected?


----------



## tjames (Aug 4, 2008)

Perhaps there is a pending software download/upgrade that is bad. A poster stated that a box plugged in without the satellite (potentially carrying a software upgrade), doesn't reboot. If the box thinks it needs to upgrade, but it isn't ever successful, it would keep trying and failing whenever the upgrade is downloaded.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Folks have reported that the rebooting stops if the Tivo is disconnected from the satellite feed. That will at least allow uninterrupted playback of previously recorded shows. But you obviously can't record new stuff that way.


----------



## frontiercc (Nov 24, 2003)

I'll be following this thread with interest as my two Tivos are doing the same thing. Sounds like I am not alone. 

Does anyone have an update on the status with D? (Previous poster indicated that they are working on it. I posted this in another area of the forum here:

"I have a puzzling issue with TWO of my olde TIVO DVRs. (A DVR 40 and an HR 10). They both started spontaneously resetting 2-3 times daily. It's weird, I'll be watching live TV or TIVO and they power down and go to the Gray System restart screen.

Nothing else in the house (like PCs) seem to power cycle, so I suspect it's not my power flickering, but might be. Are these machines super sensitive to voltage drop or something?

It's odd that they both started doing it at about the same time. That leads me to think it's probably not a hardware problem.

I did hard resets on both- still do it. Has there been a software update recently? Any other ideas as to what my issue might be?"


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

I woke up at about 5 or so this morning - my Tivo rebooted; about 615 or so, reboot. 7:05, reboot. This is nuts. 

I don't care if it's sunspots or what -- this has to stop.


----------



## billsnj (Aug 24, 2011)

Update on the random Reboots for the TIVO Series 2 DVR's !!

The reboots are now occuring every 1/2 hour. They seem to be, as reported, at :28 and :58 minutes after the hour ex 9:28, 9:58

Check out http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/index.php? 
This is the TIVO website forums - there are over 24 pages of threads reporting and dicsussing this problem.
The problem began approx 2 weeks ago - with 1 or 2 reboots per day.
Now it has evolved to every 1/2 hour. 
Directv has refused to make any public acknowledgement of the issue.
They are trying to get the customer who call to complain to upgrade from their Series 2 to new boxes.
Something seems very fishy - JUST SAYING !!


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

More then 15 hours with reboots on the 28s and 58s after the hour and a couple thrown in between. Very sad situation.


----------



## frontiercc (Nov 24, 2003)

billsnj said:


> Directv has refused to make any public acknowledgement of the issue.


They did acknowledge the problem yesterday via Twitter. Too long to acknowledge it I say, but they did own it eventually.

Still not ETA as far as I can tell. But there are those out there more knowledgeable than I about this issue.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Went in bedroom to check a 2 hour recording from last night... which was cut up into FOUR "partial" recordings due to restarts

While I was looking at the list... the R10 restarted (at 10:58)

Went upstairs to R10 at exercycle... it had also restarted

I am just about ready to switch bedroom to HD DVR and exercise room to just a standard receiver with no DVR

My two R10 receivers are simply not useable with the constant restarts


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I called in to DirecTV to see what they had to say and while on the phone with them, the Tivo rebooted twice. In the end, I accepted an upgrade offer for a HR34 and will move one of my HR21s over to where the Tivo was (attached to a Slingbox). The HR34 is coming tomorrow, so the Tivo is disconnected from the satellite now, so that the existing recordings are viewable.


----------



## alancookie (Nov 20, 2012)

we have two directv tivo boxes (series 2, model 100)...within the past couple of days we have noticed both boxes resetting...just confirming what others are seeing. hopefully there is a fix coming


----------



## Heynonny (Jul 11, 2009)

litzdog911 said:


> Folks have reported that the rebooting stops if the Tivo is disconnected from the satellite feed. That will at least allow uninterrupted playback of previously recorded shows. But you obviously can't record new stuff that way.


OTA HiDef on the HR10-250 records fine and will probably do so as long as the guide lasts.

In 2 weeks plug the sat back in, hopefully long enough to get another 2 week chunk of guide. Rinse, repeat. They'll fix it once the loose series 2s have shaken out of the market.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Our two "main" receivers are HD DVR HR23 models, with no restart problems

The one upstairs is not a huge deal, but the one in the bedroom IS, since we like to watch something fun before going to bed... and a 2 hour recording that is cut into 4 parts by restarts just won't work

I'm just about ready to order a HD DVR for the bedroom, and a standard receiver for the exercise area, and then see if anyone on eBay is interested in the old DTivo receivers... if not, I'll pull the hard drives and use a USB adapter for computer backups

I'm not ready to go to an HR34


----------



## frontiercc (Nov 24, 2003)

From the consumerist website:

http://consumerist.com/2012/11/20/d...t-accounts-of-customers-with-rebooting-tivos/


----------



## UhClem (Oct 1, 2009)

but only (a short) time will tell.

I was just on the phone with a very nice, and competent/articulate, Retention Dept. rep discussing this issue, and several others. When I first asked for the status of the "SD DTiVo Rebooting" fiasco, she could only say that "Engineering is aware [blah blah blah]" (she knew it was BS too [unofficially]).

Our conversation took a different turn, and a half-hour later, she interrupted me, saying, "Excuse me, I've just received an Alert that addresses the rebooting problem: `Engineering has identified the problem, and it should be fixed by the end of the day.'" That Alert was timestamped 1:34pm CT (today).

Of course, I'll believe it when I (don't) see it. But it is the first encouraging note I've heard about.

Let the speculation begin ...

What does "fixed by the end of the day" really mean?

Is it:

1) We've called our contacts in TiVo's software division, and they are starting work on a 6.4b software update this afternoon.

2) We've identified the dumbass way that we "improved" the APG datastream, and (finally) figured out how to: (a)put it back the way it originally was; or (b)achieve the same improvement without wreaking havoc on our [sarcasm]_valued customers_[/sarcasm].

3) ...

--UhClem


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

I just finished talking to the Finance Manager (aka Wife) and got the OK to order new equipment when I came back here one more time

Based on what UhClem said about "fixed by the end of the day" I will hold off another day, to see if the problem is really fixed


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Just heard from my DirecTV contacts and the problem has hopefully been fixed. Tivo engineers made some tweaks to the Advance Program Guide (APG) stream, so no software update is required. Note that you may experience one more reset until the new APG data fully downloads to your Tivo. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can confirm, the issue has been fixed as far as we know.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

I ordered a new hr24 to replace my hr10-250 that was constantly rebooting. If I don't need the new hr24 now (the hr10 is hooked to an sd crt tv) is there any problem with just keeping it until I do need it sometime. I know back in the day when i would buy a receiver at Best Buy I was told it had to be authorized within 30 days. Does anyone know if there is still such a policy? I ordered the Hr24 from Dishbuys.com and would have to pay a restocking fee and shipping if I returned it. I have several HD dvr's including an Hr20-700 so I wouldn't mind just keeping the Hr24 for later use.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can't keep it unactivated. Personally, if you have any HR21-23's, I'd just replace one of them with the 24.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

As far as I know, my R10 in the bedroom did not restart last night... but it recorded a full hour of "we know there is a problem" instead of the results of DWTS on ABC

Sigh... if it isn't one thing, it is another


----------



## Bronco70 (May 14, 2008)

I just received an email from D* stating the problem was fixed yesterday. They are putting a $10 credit on my account.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Recorded telephone call here, with the same $10 account credit notice


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bflora" said:


> I ordered a new hr24 to replace my hr10-250 that was constantly rebooting. If I don't need the new hr24 now (the hr10 is hooked to an sd crt tv) is there any problem with just keeping it until I do need it sometime. I know back in the day when i would buy a receiver at Best Buy I was told it had to be authorized within 30 days. Does anyone know if there is still such a policy? I ordered the Hr24 from Dishbuys.com and would have to pay a restocking fee and shipping if I returned it. I have several HD dvr's including an Hr20-700 so I wouldn't mind just keeping the Hr24 for later use.


IF you deactivated the the HR20 and replace it with the HR24 they will not want the HR20 back so you can keep it around as a spare. It will only ever work on your account though, so don't try selling it or anything.. . Although,I don't see why you wouldn't just replace the TiVo anyway.


----------



## frontiercc (Nov 24, 2003)

Both of my units just reset independently @ 1720 on 12/26. Hope this isn't starting again!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

frontiercc said:


> Both of my units just reset independently @ 1720 on 12/26. Hope this isn't starting again!


Unlikely. Haven't seen any other posts, at least not so far. Perhaps you just had a minor power glitch?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

the sky is falling!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

wahooq said:


> the sky is falling!


Let's hope not


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope I am wrong but it seems now that the holidays are over that directv may be testing again and the issue has returned, 

Experienced a reboot on Saturday 01/19/13 around 5:55am

No reboots for nearly 2 months before that.


----------

